# My collection after 1 year!



## Bottleworm (Jun 25, 2013)

Here are a few blobs. You probably will have seen some of these bottles before from my older post.


----------



## Bottleworm (Jun 25, 2013)

Here are a few more blobs.


----------



## Bottleworm (Jun 25, 2013)

Few more. Sorry it was hard to get the embossing on the 2 amber blobs. One is a Rock island Brewing Co. and the other is a Weiss beer from Chicago.


----------



## Bottleworm (Jun 25, 2013)

Now for the hutches!


----------



## Bottleworm (Jun 25, 2013)

More hutches!


----------



## Bottleworm (Jun 25, 2013)

And a few more.


----------



## Bottleworm (Jun 25, 2013)

Now for my 3 squat sodas and a straggler hutch top.


----------



## Bottleworm (Jun 25, 2013)

Different view.


----------



## Bottleworm (Jun 25, 2013)

My 3 favorites!


----------



## Bottleworm (Jun 25, 2013)

Time to take your meds!


----------



## Bottleworm (Jun 25, 2013)

And some more meds.


----------



## Bottleworm (Jun 25, 2013)

And the last of the meds.


----------



## Bottleworm (Jun 25, 2013)

Now for my 1 and only ink.


----------



## Bottleworm (Jun 25, 2013)

This is the dresser where my Illinois bottles hang out.


----------



## Bottleworm (Jun 25, 2013)

Last but not least my odds n ends. That is my collection after being in this hobby for 1 year. Hope the second year is as good as the first year.


----------



## Conch times (Jun 25, 2013)

Very cool!!!
 Be careful, it would be tragic if you bump that dresser!!!
 Love the color in the last pic!!!


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jun 25, 2013)

You are off to a great start!  You have some Illinos blobs I have not seen, like the Beardstown one.  I think you need to find another display area if you want to collect more from Illinois.  That dresser is full!


----------



## Bottleworm (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks Conch times. I have bumped it once but nothing fell off. Unfortunately I have 5 cats well they are not all mine but they are a constant threat. I like the color to in the last picture![]

 DruggistBottles thanks for the compliments. I really like the Beardstown squat. I bought the Beardstown and Jacksonville squat from the same person on EBay. I think I got a really good deal on it. I don't know if you have seen a squat soda from Virden Illinois but I missed out on one for $60 on EBay I wish I had back. As for the dresser I have been looking for a cabinet lately for them but everything I like is either way tooooo pricey or just won't work.


----------



## epackage (Jun 25, 2013)

Congrats, great job on what you've added so far, continued success Worm...


----------



## Bottleworm (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks Epac![]


----------



## UncleBruce (Jun 25, 2013)

Fun stuff.  [sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## Bottleworm (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks Bruce! Thank you for adding quite a few of them to my collection this year!


----------



## toms sc (Jun 25, 2013)

very nice collection.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jun 25, 2013)

You have some very nice looking stuff.  A fine start to your collection.


----------



## ORE552 (Jun 25, 2013)

Great collection! Thanks for sharing with us, love the drug bottles.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 26, 2013)

Great start, Worm.  Wish my collection had looked that good 40 years ago...


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 26, 2013)

Great start! If you ever turn up any early blobs from Highland Illinois I will trade cash or Illinois bottles for them.


----------



## Bottleworm (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you everybody for the kind words. I will say I wouldn't have half of these bottles if it wasn't for some folks here on this forum. Thank you to everybody who commented and a big thank you to the people on this forum who helped my collection grow! (Not going to mention any names but you know who you are) One other thing I am in touch with a collector not far from where I live and he has hundreds and hundreds of bottles for sale that I am going to check out this weekend possibly. Hopefully more pictures to come!


----------



## tftfan (Jun 26, 2013)

Hutches and SQUATS ! Very cool. []


----------



## Dansalata (Jun 27, 2013)

fantastic!!!


----------



## Plumbata (Jun 28, 2013)

You have some really nice bottles there Dylan, great work! So about that Dr. Reeder's bottle, how tall is it? I've seen them in 2 sizes but only have one. It was one of my "holy grail" local bottles before obtaining one. Not easy to come by.

 Good luck with the continued growth of your collection!


----------



## Bottleworm (Jun 28, 2013)

Plummy the Reeder's is just shy of 8 inches tall. I knew it was a harder to find bottle since I have only seen the one you have and mine.


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 30, 2013)

Great collection for only one year.  Congrats.

 PD


----------



## FitSandTic (Jul 1, 2013)

Great start! Nice variety there and they all look real nice and clean. I try to be real picky about condition, but sometimes you have to take what you can get. I recently found a blob from VA that I had never seen but unfortunately it had a small crack, it will do until a better one comes up if it comes up.


----------



## deenodean (Jul 1, 2013)

Excellent display and collection after 1 year....love those American Blobs'.


----------



## tricycle (Jul 1, 2013)

Nice Fairfield, Illinois, druggist bottle.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 1, 2013)

consider checking out local auctions for less expensive furniture (and just about everything else, for that matter!)... I'm an addict. To find auctions in your area, go to auctionzip.com and put in your zip code. 
 Nice bottles - lovely little ink and I love the color in the last picture!


----------



## MiamiMaritime (Jul 1, 2013)

Nice collection.  

 Do you have a theme for the collection or what to collect a cretins type of bottles?   

 I'm a new collector too and everyone keeps telling me that I should focus.   I am having a hard time with that and I just buy whatever I find that I like and does not seem overpriced.


----------



## Bottleworm (Jul 2, 2013)

My main focus are bottles from Illinois. All of the bottles in the last pic I got for dirt cheap except for the bitters bottle. Also the one honey amber one my dad dug back in the day. It is your collection collect what you like and don't let other people interfere. 


> ORIGINAL:  MiamiMaritime
> 
> Nice collection.
> 
> ...


 
 Also thanks everybody else for the nice comments!


----------



## Plumbata (Jul 2, 2013)

Last month I picked up a pretty huge load of Peoria druggist and med bottles (added like 50 new ones to the collection and a rare dose glass, yay!) but I also picked up several quality duplicates with you in mind, if interested. Got a "Fisher's Quick cure for headache and neuralgia Peoria, ILL", a "Bowman's pectoral syrup Peoria, ILL" and a number of redundant druggists. I paid 4 bucks a piece for the bottles and would charge you the same if you're interested, but there's no pressure. Also have plenty of spare ones I've dug. I'll try to get the stuff organized if you'd like to meet up sometime and add more glass to your collection. Some stuff I value, but for many of the bottles I've dug so many duplicates that it would be a relief to just give them away and free up some space, lol.

 Also, are you interested in all BIM locals or just certain types of bottles?


----------



## Bottleworm (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes I would be very interested in Any bottles you are willing to sell. I will send you a pm and we can go from there.


> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> Last month I picked up a pretty huge load of Peoria druggist and med bottles (added like 50 new ones to the collection and a rare dose glass, yay!) but I also picked up several quality duplicates with you in mind, if interested. Got a "Fisher's Quick cure for headache and neuralgia Peoria, ILL", a "Bowman's pectoral syrup Peoria, ILL" and a number of redundant druggists. I paid 4 bucks a piece for the bottles and would charge you the same if you're interested, but there's no pressure. Also have plenty of spare ones I've dug. I'll try to get the stuff organized if you'd like to meet up sometime and add more glass to your collection. Some stuff I value, but for many of the bottles I've dug so many duplicates that it would be a relief to just give them away and free up some space, lol.
> 
> Also, are you interested in all BIM locals or just certain types of bottles?


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jul 4, 2013)

I love the quilted punkinseed quincy flask.


----------

